# Prepasted Mural



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Suppose to go look at a job to hang some mural paper. I believe it's a skyline mural or something. It's from a company called murals your way. I think its a prepasted paper of sorts. I have hung alot of paper, but most of it is paste the paper or wall..
Any suggestions or tips on prepasted paper or murals? I think it's only 2 strips or something..


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm sure I'll catch heck for this! I don't trust pre-pasted so I always treat it as regular wall paper and paste the wall.


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

Use watered down paste.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

And would you paste the wall or the paper?



Vinyl 54X said:


> Use watered down paste.


----------



## mukhoeb (Jul 16, 2010)

Paper


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> And would you paste the wall or the paper?


You'll want to paste the paper so that it can expand when booking and not on the wall. If it's prepasted it should hang pretty easily. Good luck!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Gwarel said:


> You'll want to paste the paper so that it can expand when booking and not on the wall. If it's prepasted it should hang pretty easily. Good luck!


If one treats the prepasted by wetting in the trough then pasting the wall will work just as well. Myself, I wet the paper but paste the wall.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

jennifertemple said:


> If one treats the prepasted by wetting in the trough then pasting the wall will work just as well. Myself, I wet the paper but paste the wall.


I've never used the trough, I was taught to use watered down adhesive so I've always used that method with pre-pasted paper, but I agree with your line of thinking, because neither of us seem to trust the factory adhesive. Lately I have seen a new type of pre-pasted paper whose label recommends lightly spraying the backing instead of dipping in water. The first time I used this paper I had a lot of gassing bubbles when I added paste, and the factory paste felt very weak when I used the spray bottle. The remedy was to apply thinned down paste to the wall, as you did, and spray the backing to activate the factory adhesive.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Prepasted is easy. I use a plant mister, and book like normal. However, the paste usually isnt the best, so at the least, its a good idea to hit your seam areas with real paste and let dry. A lot of times, i just have a cut pot, and give the seams just a touch extra.

Ideally, if you have time, roll a light coat of diluted paste on the whole area, and put a fan on it.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Interesting what you learn on here. I would have never thought to just mist the paper with water, instead of using one of those stupid water troughs.. They're so messy. The watered down paste sounds like a sure fire way or yes atleast pasting the seems. They never want to stick on the prepasted stuff. Atleast the few I did.. Thanks guys!



Woodco said:


> Prepasted is easy. I use a plant mister, and book like normal. However, the paste usually isnt the best, so at the least, its a good idea to hit your seam areas with real paste and let dry. A lot of times, i just have a cut pot, and give the seams just a touch extra.
> 
> Ideally, if you have time, roll a light coat of diluted paste on the whole area, and put a fan on it.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh, and one more thing, people usually give the front side a little mist as well to help the expansion along. just a bit, while booking it.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. It turned out pretty good. I ended up misting it with spray bottle and gluing just the seems with paste. In hind sight, I Probably should have just pasted the whole thing as I found the water to dry up pretty quick. Either way way it worked out. Not much cutting either as it stated to over lap(instead of butting) with no double cut required. Hope the seem doesnt lift..
Here it is.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Looks good! That's cool that they make them pre pasted now, did it come on a roll or in panels? I've done quite a few years ago and they came in panels with a packet of cellulose paste to be mixed with water.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Gwarel said:


> Looks good! That's cool that they make them pre pasted now, did it come on a roll or in panels? I've done quite a few years ago and they came in panels with a packet of cellulose paste to be mixed with water.


Ya, Thanks Gwarel. It came on a roll with 2 pre-cut 8'6" pieces. Which was nice as I didn't have to do any heavy measuring. It actually went pretty quick. Was in and out in 3 hrs, including face time with the client.


----------



## AnthonyFalzon (Feb 24, 2020)

No clue.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

AnthonyFalzon said:


> No clue.


Ok. Go away now..thanks for sharing.


----------



## cleaningguy (Aug 14, 2020)

now that's some nice mural


----------

